# Newbie R3 question



## cgnreno (May 28, 2014)

Long time mtb guy looking to buy slightly used 56" frame. It's the black and blue frame as I already have a wheel set, saddle, bars and cassette. I'm a recreational rider but am very good at going straight up on extended mtb climbs so I think I'm in decent shape.

Three questions:

1) if I go di2 setup, will I able to use seatpost/battery option by purchasing the correct seatpost!? Seller says that it was originally set up with old school and ugly battery placement.

2) sizing: I'm 6 feet even and have ridden my brothers 56 S2 and it seemed a bit snug and low but he had everything set up for tri (short stem, spacers, set forward. He is 6" 1" Any thoughts? 58"

3) what about s2 or s3 frame, as specs seem very similar and I might get into tri's?

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

yes.

I'm 5'9" and ride a 54. 56 sounds on the small size for you.

Your frame isn't what makes you fast in a TT, buy whichever frame you like and more importantly fits the best.


----------



## dfischer1 (May 4, 2008)

1. Yes

2. I'm 6'1" and I ride a 56cm R3. You should test both 56 and 58. I settled on 56 as the 58 was a tad too long for me.

3. S3 is a different bike. It handles different and feels very different. If you're a long time MTB guy, the R3 would probably feel more natural to you as it's an excellent all-rounder. It's semi-aero, decently light, a good climber, a good gravel bike, a good endurance bike, and a good road race bike.


----------



## cgnreno (May 28, 2014)

dfischer1 said:


> 1. Yes
> 
> 2. I'm 6'1" and I ride a 56cm R3. You should test both 56 and 58. I settled on 56 as the 58 was a tad too long for me.
> 
> 3. S3 is a different bike. It handles different and feels very different. If you're a long time MTB guy, the R3 would probably feel more natural to you as it's an excellent all-rounder. It's semi-aero, decently light, a good climber, a good gravel bike, a good endurance bike, and a good road race bike.


thanks, very helpful. Local cervelo dealer sucks and has no inventory so might have to take a gamble on the 56"


----------



## dfischer1 (May 4, 2008)

If you can go somewhere to get a Guru fit, the results should tell you which size Cervelo R3 (or almost any other brand/model) to get.


----------

